# Hand Held Band Saw



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a Milwaukee Deep Cut band saw. A hinged stand is available. I would like to mount this upright on a bench. I don't need to to rotate the saw. Just want it upright
with the steady rest above the lower wheel. Any ideas how to make a mount to do this?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Off the top of my head I would say the simplest, not the least expensive, would be to purchase the stand and use the arm that holds the saw, mounting it on your own table. Otherwise you could come have to make a clamp that fit the saw contours and mount it on your own table.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Micro Mark version of this saw (I think) and I think I would have to have the arms of Popeye and the back of Atlas to hold it up and do much cutting "Hand held"!

I have the hinged stand and it makes it much easier to operate, but the vice on the stand to hold the stock is WAY TOO far away from the path of the blade to cut any short pieces of stock (I think the stock has to be at least 8 to 10 inches into the vice to be held secure enough to cut a sliver off the end! i.e.: if you have a six inch long bar you want to cut in two, forget it!).

I, too, have considered a method of mounting the saw vertically but have not persued it yet. The hinged stand will not allow the machine to rotate high enough to make the blade vertical.

I think one would need to make a "stand" that has a flat spot matching the size, shape and screw hole configuration of the hinged stand connection point, yet oriented such as to hold the saw vertical. The "D" handle that came with mine (as the add-on to make it portable) attaches at the same place as the hinge, so I assume you could use that point as the attachment point too. Then, off of that part of the stand, have an arm to hold the "table" up to (and around) the blade position. 

I see this as some serious structural work.

There would also be a need to alter the AC Power switching such to put the On/Off switch in an easier position for running it (it would be quite an arm twister to reach to the top to pull the trigger!).

If you come up with something... post it here! (Please!







)


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a thing on the new called vertikut. if you google it, it should come up. I think the hindge stand orients the saw upside down so the steady rest would above the work.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chrisb on 11 Aug 2009 05:25 AM 
I found a thing on the new called vertikut. if you google it, it should come up. I think the hindge stand orients the saw upside down so the steady rest would above the work. 

Yeowch! For all the cogitatin' on this I have done, that never crossed my mind! It would be upsidedown! 

(When you search for "vertikut" make sure you spell it with a "k", otherwise you won't find anything worthwhile!)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semper,

The electrical switch is easy: get a double junction box and mount a switch and a set of receptacles in it. Wire appropriately so one female plug is always hot, the other is switched. Make the cord long enough to plug into the nearest outlet. Into the one you just made, plug the saw with the saw's power switch on. To control saw, just flip 'wall' switch in junc box. The other receptacle that is wired 'always hot' will give you a handy source to plug in the light or a vacuum.

If you guys do this, may I suggest you include a means to keep that saw from dumping forward before you're ready for it?









Les


----------

